# Can anyone in orlando, fl help me with any doctors



## Lovelyme25

I am almost 35 weeks pregnant and I haven't seen a doctor since the beginning of March. I just recently moved to Orlando, FL with my fiance and two children to make a better life for us. Never had I imagined that I would be struggling for a month on trying to find an OB that not only accepts my insurance or new patients but that would accept me being this far into my pregnancy. I haven't been able to see my little girl in so long, hear her heartbeat, NOTHING! Every doctor has turned me down. My biggest fear is not being able to see a doctor and just randomly going into labor...OR going past my due date and still no baby. I've never had to deal with this before. Can anyone in the Orlando Florida area help me PLEASE!!!


----------

